# wound on areola not healing!



## I Fly (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi - I'm looking for some helpful advice.

About two weeks ago, I started experiencing pain while nursing on both sides. I could only find the smallest little blisters on the top side of the areolae near the nipple on each. After a few days, each popped on its own. The left is completely healed.

I think the blisters were caused by friction from the teeth rubbing. My 13 mo has had those teeth for 8 months, though, so not sure why this problem just came up.

Anyway, the right side isn't healing. It keeps getting broken open by his tooth. It is really painful to nurse on that side!







I've cut down nursing on that side to just a few times a day, and sometimes try to nurse my toddler in the football hold position (which seems to help). However, I've mostly stuck to nursing on my side. I've been using lansinoh, too.

Just today, I noticed that the top half of my areola is streaky and reddish. I washed the area with soap and water, then applied bactroban and a fresh breastpad. What else can I do? I will stay away from our normal nursing positions. (Also left a message for my LLL leader.)

Thanks for any help!
Amy


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Well I'd do what you're already doing. I find that always clears up any skin infection in a day or two. But I use diluted tea tree oil in a spray bottle to wash cause my skin is too sensitive for soap.

My 14 mo is making some sore spots too with those teeth - luckily she hasn't broken the skin yet.


----------



## whitecrew4 (Dec 28, 2002)

I had to use 'Second Skin' to heal up the wounds I had.
Keep an eye on the streaky reddish area.

Hope you feel better soon.

Nancy


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

When I had a wound from my little guy biting me, and it wouldn't heal, he sucked the scab off every time! I finally quit using lanison and let the breastmilk dry on it, with no bra (might be more difficult for someone with bigger boobs) as much as possible and it actually healed up quicker than with the lanolin. I nursed him as infrequent as possible on that side, and always after he'd nursed on the other side first. Good luck! I'm sitting here wincing at the memory of that pain.


----------



## I Fly (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the replies! It is getting better. The streaking has gone away. I've been nursing him in the football hold (if you can imagine that with a 25 lb baby!), which keeps his teeth in a different spot. I might try the second skin stuff later in the week, if it still needs help.

Gotto go. Thanks again.


----------

